# Giro Omen Audio Helmet: Compatible MP3 Players



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know, but if yours turns out anything like my G9 with BT audio, the BT won't last long anyway. It's a good helmet and the audio is decent, but the BT went out so I just use a 3.5mm wired jack now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, linvillegorge. I'll keep the receipt for the 1 year warranty.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

That is good to know because I was looking into this helmet also and pretty much because of the bluetooth. If it sucks though I'll look elsewhere.


----------

